# Choosing the right machine?



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello folks!

We are going to add Embroidery to our shop. Right now we send our major orders out but want to do the smaller orders here.

We think we have narrowed the choices down to two single head machines.

The Happy HCD 1501 or the Amaya XT.

The stitch and sew plus software seems a little lacking, judging by the poorly done info on the happy site.

We would like to hear others opinion...

Thanks in advance,

Phil & Gayla


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You can get an SWF1501C along with the software for around $12K, they were just running a special over the holidays. They normally have show specials at all the major shows as well... 

Your best bet is to go to a show and see the various machines in person, talk to the sales people and also talk to their customers who are usually milling around. That is where you will get the best info....

I toyed with buying an Amaya but I've read too many problem incidents with them. I was never impressed with the Happy machine either... we currently have 2 Brother PR600's and an SWF1501T on order that should be here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Ted..... I go to several trade shows when time permits .... The salesmen are just that...and usually talk a good game. I have been on the phone with several all week.... Claiming we have the only such and such in the industry.... then finding out they all have said thing... it gets old listening to the BS!

They usually have a preset design running over and over.... getting them to show something out of the ordinary gets complicated too.

Getting honest opinions, on this board ,of companies, their help backing their products and reputation has helped making decisions in the past.

Thanks again, I will be checking out SWF tonight.

Phil


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

We have a single Amaya XT all is good.It is 27 months old and have not had one issue requiring any more than a quick call to tech support and only a couple of those. We will buy another one when the time comes and add the flex plus software allowing them to run as independent machines.

Curtis


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

We run 2 6 head and 2 single head Happy machines and love them


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

I have 2 Amaya XT's and when they are working they are great, I may seem a little harsh today because I had one go down today and all I can think is " this is all I need right now $500 for tech to fly up each time it goes down". My first machine was horrible but the 2 new one's run pretty well. I would do my research (if possible) with people who have he machines you are looking at. You are correct the reps at the show are just that and have probably never run the machines except at the trade shows. I really hate when you call tech support and they have never ran a machine, how are they supposed to help you. My next machine (keeping my fingers crossed) will be a baradan. We have another shop in town who has ran the same machine for over 10 years and has only had a tech service it once, I know one of the girls who works there and they never have to do anything but push start. I would also see if there is a Brother Rep in your area I've heard good things about them also. Sorry this may not be much help. but if you do decide to go with an Amaya just first make sure you have a service tech near you.


----------



## WildNESS (Jan 14, 2009)

I've ran Melco, Barudan & SWF.I own TAJIMA & after 10 years, only needed tech help via phone support. If you plan on being in the embroidery industry for the long haul- you may want 2 check out TAJIMA. 
Your on the right track, as with any major investment- get as much valid info as possible for your emb business plan to make the correct choice that suits your needs, don't let the sales guy make the choice 4 you.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a Tajima Neo-2 and it is a WORK HORSE. I just did a an order for 206 polos with almost 13,000 stitches each and it ran like a charm at 900 stitches per minute even with 1/4" lettering. I have had it for about two years and have NEVER had a single problem.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Tajimas for me too. I have 3 NEOs and a couple more TFMXs and a TFGN (wide area) multiheads. But it's also a good idea to check out which company has the nearest distributor and tech support in your area. Maybe Go with the known brand with the nearest support. Tajima, Barudan, SWF, CSK, Toyota and even the larger Brothers are good.


----------



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

Well thanks everyone!

Taking all into consideration.... great advice here.

We are grabbing the dice and going to let them fly.....

tajima it is!

They have a training center in DFW, which is only 4 hours from us....

Come on lucky 7/11!

Thanks again all

Phil


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

good choice. just don't forget that it's easier to learn and work when you're enjoying yourself. Embroidery is fun! best of luck to you!


----------



## impressions999 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm new to this forum so forgive me if I do something dumb. I had a Barudan that ran flawlessly for 4 yrs. When I wanted to expand I fell for the Amaya marketing...all the bells and whistles got me. I received it in Jan 2005 and it has yet to earn its lease payment for any month!! If I ever get out from under the lease I will buy another Barudan...which I now know I should have done before.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

impressions999 said:


> I'm new to this forum so forgive me if I do something dumb. I had a Barudan that ran flawlessly for 4 yrs. When I wanted to expand I fell for the Amaya marketing...all the bells and whistles got me. I received it in Jan 2005 and it has yet to earn its lease payment for any month!! If I ever get out from under the lease I will buy another Barudan...which I now know I should have done before.


Welcome to the forums Hal.
I guess I could relate to your experience. Our first machine is a Tajima NEO and the second is a China-made machine which did'nt perform well. After that experience, we purchase only tajimas.


----------



## Billyboy (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks like Tajima are the ones then? Currently looking at the TEMX-C1501 or EVO (http://www.ajs-embroidery.co.uk/index.asp?getpage=true&sid=46&ssid=179). Looking for something of an all rounder to handle all my needs (although probably won't be venturing into the thousands!) Would this be a good choice? Also how are the Tajimas priced in comparison to other makes?



LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> I have a Tajima Neo-2 and it is a WORK HORSE. I just did a an order for 206 polos with almost 13,000 stitches each and it ran like a charm at 900 stitches per minute even with 1/4" lettering. I have had it for about two years and have NEVER had a single problem.


Craig, how long did it take to do the job roughly? and what would you say was maximum capacity realistic capacity in terms of embroidery qty at say a 8000 stitch count, if you only had one machine at what point would you outsource if at all?

Thanks in advance! 

Billy


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Phil,
Where are you located? We are in central TX about 2 1/2 hours from Ft. Worth. I know I recommended the Tajima to you, but you are more than welcome to stop in and see my Barudan run. Coffee is always on.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Billyboy said:


> Looks like Tajima are the ones then? Currently looking at the TEMX-C1501 or EVO (http://www.ajs-embroidery.co.uk/index.asp?getpage=true&sid=46&ssid=179). Looking for something of an all rounder to handle all my needs (although probably won't be venturing into the thousands!) Would this be a good choice? Also how are the Tajimas priced in comparison to other makes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was one I was close to contracting out. I debated it for a long time. I ran at a true 900 stitches per minute so each one took about 14 minutes, so it took about 48 hours. That was 900 stitches per minute with .25" type. I used a combination of Maderia and Robison Anton threads. Thread breaks were a bare minimum. Maybe one every ten shirts and it tended to be at the same spot so I guess it could have been the digitizing at that spot.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Billyboy said:


> Looks like Tajima are the ones then? Currently looking at the TEMX-C1501 or EVO (http://www.ajs-embroidery.co.uk/index.asp?getpage=true&sid=46&ssid=179). Looking for something of an all rounder to handle all my needs (although probably won't be venturing into the thousands!) Would this be a good choice? Also how are the Tajimas priced in comparison to other makes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot also depends on how busy you are at the time. When I finally decided to do the job in house I wasn't extremely business, but as Murphy's Law dictates, it didn't stay that way. It seemed like as soon as I put the first shirt in the machine, the phone started ringing off the hook.

Also, my biggest scare on outsourcing anything is the quality. I hate depending on someone else.


----------



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

Jim,

We are about an hour north of OKC, Stillwater area.

I should be headed to a trade show in DFW, in Feb, If I can get some work done without interruptions!... Just might take you up on the offer!

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## adam hans (May 25, 2010)

Billy how did you find AJS service? we are thinking of buying a Tajima from them? New Tajima TFMX-IIC1504 (450x360)

Your feedback will be greatly appreciated


----------

